# Georgian : Uncertain Past



## J.F. de TROYES

Is there a tense called თურმეობითი  and does it express a past fact the speaker has not seen, but has only heard of ?  If so, are those forms still  used ?

So a grammar gives this sentence :

ბასშვს ბურთი და*უ*მალავს  ( where -*უ -* is the 3rd pers. marker of the tense ) and translates _The boy has probably hidden the ball.

_Is it correct ? What is your opinion ?     Thanks a lot.


----------



## llile

no, in this case he did, fact is happened; so *I *თურმეობითი is response of question what he/she did,  II თურმეობითი - what he/she had to do

ბავშვს ბურთი დაუმალავს is I თურმეობითი


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

llile said:


> no, in this case he did, fact is happened; so *I *თურმეობითი is response of question what he/she did, II თურმეობითი - what he/she had to do
> 
> ბავშვს ბურთი დაუმალავს is I თურმეობითი



Sorry, I don't see any difference between *I *თურმეობითი   and II თურმეობითი . Also I'd like  to know  if there is or there was really a tense called თურმეობითი .  

გმადლობთ .


----------



## Ikalashxi

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Is there a tense called თურმეობითი  and does it express a past fact the speaker has not seen, but has only heard of ?  If so, are those forms still  used ?
> 
> So a grammar gives this sentence :
> 
> ბასშვს ბურთი და*უ*მალავს  ( where -*უ -* is the 3rd pers. marker of the tense ) and translates _The boy has probably hidden the ball.
> 
> _Is it correct ? What is your opinion ?     Thanks a lot.



 i'm sure it's a typo but still will correct it. the right way to say it is "ბავშვს ბურთი დაუმალავს" and it translates as "the kid(ბავშვი means kid not a boy) apparently has hidden the ball"


----------

